# Accuvent 14.5" PVC Soffit Baffles Melting problem?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't see any issues with the cardboard baffles that I have seen that are 5+ years old.

Cardboard is cheap and when used properly will work just as well


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And I've never once seen a foam baffle fall apart.
Someone's pulling your leg.


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, the limited number of specifically 16 OC soffit baffles at the big box stores kind of limits what choices I have. The rumor about foam disintegrating was from the one home depot review of the product. 

It looks like some of the 22" baffles you can split in half, leaves you about 1" on either side which is not ideal, but then that makes it very cheap... Lowes and Home depot both have 22" ones. I'd rather have the 16" OC purpose build 14.5" accuvent as it seems to have a bigger channel, but if I cut the home depot 22" in half, I'm not sure it would be stable. I think with only 1 part touching the sheathing it would wobble side to side? Where as the lowes ADO foam baffle specifically says it can be cut in half. And I could staple on either side, and maybe fold back the foam... 

Or where else do they stock these, roofing supply houses? I searched for "insulation store" on google maps, but didn't really find anything... 

Thanks 

Lowes ADO 22" Rafter Vent










Home Depot 22" soffit baffle


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

I kinda answered my own question about where to find them...

http://www.brentwoodindustries.com/spg/store/find-distributor.aspx

Guess I will have to start calling up these places to see who carries the 16" OC accuvents. I just really prefer to staple the vent to the top plate rather than just slide it down to the soffit area... I think that would keep more insulation out than going right up to (or into) the soffit with these baffles.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is correct but be sure to air seal that outside top plate first.


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

We have no soffits vents at all at this point, so I will be ripping the plywood soffit off and replacing with perforated aluminum. So for now I can't really the top plate outside area from the attic. If there is any sealing to do from the top I will do that before I attach the baffle. I think I have things covered...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Air sealing is different than blocking off the ventilation.

Google air sealing when you are done. You need to keep the conditioned air inside the home and that is done by sealing up the top plates, can lights, etc.


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, I've already air sealed all the can lights, plumbing and any drop ceiling areas in the attic. I've gone through 3-4 cans with my pro gun so far. I'm just a little fuzzy on the top plate sealing, because most of what I've seen in our house the sheet rock/plaster on the ceiling _seems _to butt right up to the top plate header from the attic side. I haven't gotten inside the soffits yet from the outside of the house, which I'll be doing when we get around to pulling all the plywood soffits off. I just did some googling of top plate "insulating" and I guess I haven't focused too much on the top plates throughout the attic. I'll go back and focus on those. Thanks!


----------

